# Catalina 22 swing vs wing keel ???



## bswpsu84

I am considering the purch of a trailerable Catalina 22 to sail on Oneida Lake and Lake Ontario in central NY (Syracuse Area)..I hear that the maint on swing keels is an issue (looking at boats from 1980 -1990)..What do owners of swing keel vs wing keel Catalina 22's think...Help me with the decision....


----------



## sailaway21

If you're going to be trailering it you'd much rather have a swing keel. Once opon a time somebody here posted a reason for having a winged keel. It didn't make a lot of sense. They might have been drinking at the time, I hear it's common with winged keelboat owners. (g)


----------



## djodenda

Welcome to Sailnet!

The swing keels on Catalina 22s are fine. Maybe not in a boat that is moored in salt water, but other than that, no real worries. Sure, they require some attention, but nothing extraordinary. Certainly, the trailering would be much easier with a swing keel.

A good place for you to look around is Catalina Direct: Welcome to Catalina Direct Online



There is a forum there with lots of information on C22s... Also, I recommend you purchase their C22 parts catalog BEFORE you buy your boat. Pretty much anything you need is listed in there, including prices. That way, when you are looking for your boat, you will quickly know the cost of any replacement parts.

And now, for the BEST ADVICE EVER for purchasing a Catalina 22 (courtesy of my father)

Are you ready?

Sure?

Here goes....

If you can, purchase a 1986 or later boat. (MKII) They made SIGNIFICANT upgrades and changes to the boat at that time, the kind of stuff you can't "do yourself"

1) Dedicated locker for the fuel tank
2) Improved traveler and backstay
3) Integral cooler/companionway step
4) Relocation of the galley (no more shoving it into the quarterberth)

and other niceties. They really make a difference.

The newer ones are harder to find. There were around 16,000 C22s made, starting in the early 1970s. My 1988 C22 was #14312. So, you can see they are a bit rare. Try at least to look at a MKII before you buy one.

They are great boats, and I wish you the best.

David


----------



## jrutledge33

*catalina 22 sk*

there are many, many catalina 22s on our lake. almost all are swing keels.

for a cruising atmosphere go with the MKII for sure. the galley layout is a big improvement. most people I know with the earlier boats don't even know where the the slide out galleys are anymore b/c PO's have thrown them out.

if racing the boat is your thing, a hull number under 1000 = light and fast.

the maintenance of the swing keel is really not an issue in fresh water unless the boat has been seriously neglected. a look at the volcano below the keel winch and the hose above the volcano will tell a lot about the condition of the keel gear.

the wingkeels are interesting and somewhat rare, but two big cons are significant loss of pointing ability and ease of trailering.

see also this website for lots of good info. "Chip Ahoy" Homeport

hope this helps.


----------

